# what would you be



## lizard_lover (Sep 14, 2007)

if you could be any animal what would you be and why


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

OOh good question!! I think i would be a cat, but a really spoilt one!! Get the best quality food, get my head stroked, get the best cushion on the lounge and be able to purr


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 14, 2007)

A Knobtail gecko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 14, 2007)

a dominate silver back gorilla


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 14, 2007)

Ummmm a pig !!!!

Did anyone else receive that email ???

Lol....

Mrs I

xxxx


----------



## Hetty (Sep 14, 2007)

A human


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 14, 2007)

Bunyip


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with thenothing. I think being a human rocks


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 14, 2007)

id sooo much rather be an animal humans are soo boring


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 14, 2007)

I think i'd be scared to be an animal, with how badly most humans treat them.
But if I was in an untouched area I guess i'd love to be a black panther. Or one of those weird looking deep sea creatures.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

Well what would YOU be lizard lover??


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 14, 2007)

possible a chetah because of the ability of running, a barn owl i generally like the look and being able 2 fly would be cool, a shingleback getting to sleep alot and laze around and the last would have to be a shark being able to swim would be pritty cool


----------



## Brettix (Sep 14, 2007)

What about a fly, hey you could be the old fly on the wall then lol
Nah i'd be an eagle or condor king of the sky, with an eye like a an eagle


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 14, 2007)

i would love to be a female croc! becasue there so cute and strong and kind


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 14, 2007)

yer being a croc would be pritty cool also a elapid or python


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 14, 2007)

Bald eagal


----------



## Rocket (Sep 14, 2007)

Perentie...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 14, 2007)

grizzly bear ... lol


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2007)

Emerald Monitor


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 14, 2007)

A mermaid


----------



## Vixen (Sep 14, 2007)

Some sort of alien haha


----------



## kandi (Sep 14, 2007)

mermaid i love araeil, meet a handsome triton and live in the beautiful crystal blue sea and start a new alantis


----------



## stringbean (Sep 14, 2007)

a wege tail eagle
actualy, anything that can fly, humans can already swim so theres no challenge in being something that already swims


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2007)

A Wolf


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 14, 2007)

An amoeba


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 14, 2007)

i'd have to be a monkey of some sort.... like a siamang or a spider monkey!


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 14, 2007)

yess but an alian isnt an animal


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 14, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Ummmm a pig !!!!
> 
> Did anyone else receive that email ???
> 
> ...




You're not complaining about a lack of bacon are you?? hehehe

I'd like to come back as a .........racehorse


----------



## reece89 (Sep 14, 2007)

lol @ crush


----------



## reece89 (Sep 14, 2007)

and id come back as a komodo dragon.


----------



## eladidare (Sep 14, 2007)

snake
eat once every now and then, lay around in the sun all day scaring people


----------



## jan (Sep 14, 2007)

A well cared for sugar glider...sleep all day ...party all nite..and get fed yummy stuff!!


----------



## jan (Sep 14, 2007)

Or l suppose the ol Australian animal being a Wombat...eats roots and leaves


----------



## Miss B (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd come back as whatever animal .. uh.. procreates most :lol:


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 29, 2007)

Some people already think l am a gorilla . Shaved head , beard and hairy back , ok . But never seen one with tattoos .


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 29, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> yess but an alian isnt an animal



It isn't? Why not? What's an animal?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 29, 2007)

I would be Jessica Albas bike seat  .....or a table....cause id get laid 3 times a day :lol:


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 29, 2007)

i would be a wedge tailed eagle or a tiger one flies around etc and the other one has stripes what else could i dream of.


----------



## hazzard (Sep 29, 2007)

a leafy sea dragon!


----------



## sockbat (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd like to be any of the big cats. So peaceful yet so prowerful.


----------



## HaRd-sTyLiN (Sep 29, 2007)

drop bear


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd definately want to be something extraterrestrial.


----------



## channi (Sep 29, 2007)

HaRd-sTyLiN





Egg
Join Date: Sep-07
Location: B-Town
Age: 21
Gender:



Posts: 3 




drop bear

CLASSIC ...ME TOO


----------



## motman440 (Sep 29, 2007)

a dominant female painted hunting dog. so i can piss on everyone every half an hour


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 29, 2007)

An albatross... soaring for days on end above the sea. Or a seagull and steal everyone's fish and chips!

My nickname is/was Dropbear Claire, but i just don't know if i'd have good enough aim to drop on passing tourists to eat them... the camera flashes would just be too blinding.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 29, 2007)

motman440 said:


> a dominant female painted hunting dog. so i can piss on everyone every half an hour


 
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahaha:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 29, 2007)

Peregrine Falcon, apparently they can swoop at about 400kmh.
The wind in your hair (or feathers) would be awesome.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 29, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Peregrine Falcon, apparently they can swoop at about 400kmh.
> The wind in your hair (or feathers) would be awesome.



You should try skydiving.


----------



## foxysnake (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to choose! I would love to be a sea eagle - or braminy kite, a rather underrated bird of prey in tha middle of nowhere away from humans, or a lioness - hunting and lazing around, queen of tha sahara. Both majestic and powerful IMO.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd come back as a whale bahahaha no one would mess with me (cept the chinese) and id basically own the ocean.... I'm 1/2 way there now... i sing really bad and am on my way to being the size of a whale if i stay at home sick anymore lol


----------



## Viridae (Sep 29, 2007)

Dolphin for their intelligence, playfulness and swimming ability or a large bird of prey of some sort. What a life, sitting up there at the top of some thermals looking down on the world.


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd love to try skydiving Sdaji.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 30, 2007)

lilmissrazz said:


> I'd come back as a whale bahahaha no one would mess with me (cept the chinese) and id basically own the ocean....



hahahaha, so distasteful and negligent.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> I'd love to try skydiving Sdaji.



What's stopping you?


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 1, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> What's stopping you?


The door lol:lol::lol:


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be a human chimp hybrid lawyer and sue ppl for discriminating against me.


----------



## natrix (Oct 1, 2007)

Some kind of Eagle .
(Grimbeny ; don't you mean Japanese , not Chinese?)


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 1, 2007)

What's stopping me? Everything is stopping me, money, time, parents.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 1, 2007)

*A police sniffer dog ... *


----------



## cockney red (Oct 1, 2007)

*A Unicorn without a horn. *


----------



## Lesa (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd be any animal that lives in this house coz they are all SPOILT!!!!!!!!


----------



## cockney red (Oct 1, 2007)

*Complete falacy. 'i'm not':lol::lol:*


----------



## cockney red (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry Lesa missed the this.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would love to be an angry inland taipanvso i would be untouchable or an urmastyx, They are totally AWESOME!!!


----------



## Hornet_7 (Oct 1, 2007)

A tiger


----------



## dragon-lover (Oct 2, 2007)

If I could be any animal it would probably be a a snake but not any type snake. I would be a King Brown because you cant be hurt by human and your soooo agressive but your not exactly top of the foodf chain!
So i think also an eagle.


----------



## Riley (Oct 2, 2007)

a human, but any other animal , id choose a central beardie in captivity. they get so much attention from the people ive talked to


----------



## codeth (Oct 6, 2007)

gold fish, 3 second memory span, most peacefull life


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------

